# bluegill???



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Can my dogs eat wild caught bluegill?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I asked about this and never got a reply. So here is my best guess.

Yes if you freeze them for a week or two and I would cut them into a fillet. Bluegills have some sharp bones and scales on them.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I feed my dog some. She gets crappie, perch,wallets and pike. My husband fillets it all so she doesn't get the bones. But for her omegas I make sure she gets salmon or sardines weekly.


----------

